# المنتديات العلمية > منتدى اللغات >  >  اختبر لغتك

## ولد ام الحمام

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذه أربعة روابط تحتوي على اختبارات للغة الإنجليزية 
These are four links that contain English tests 

1- المفردات vocabulary

2- القواعد Grammar

3- الاستماع Lestening

4- القراءة Reading


 :bigsmile: Good Luck

----------


## m!ss cherry

يجري الاختبار
شكرا على الاختبار

----------


## الــــنـــاري

يعطيك الف عافية جاري التجربة

----------


## Princess

مرحبا
الف شكر عالطرح المفيد
تسلم
دمت بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## ward roza <3

مشكور

----------

